# Be a Man



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Promethea said:


> To clarify, I meant the point of the person who posted previous to a few who were making comments on what he said - _not_ the OP.


Ok, my mistake. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

InvisibleJim said:


> Ah, but I positioned, does that neccessarily follow along as a requirement to 'Be a man'?
> 
> Of course you are correct, generally everyone wants such a life, I don't think that is exclusive to males however. Personally I'm patiently waits for a technological singularity to take care of his every whim so he can be a full time philanthropist, tourist and artist.


Really? I'd get bored with it. But I was just saying that that's what I think all men have in common.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Isis said:


> Really? I'd get bored with it. But I was just saying that that's what I think all men have in common.


That every man wants to sit in a chair and have people entertain him?


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Dear lord, how dull. I doubt anyone is that pathetic. Not long term. Plus, people? People all the time?


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Meak said:


> That every man wants to sit in a chair and have people entertain him?


and bring him stuff... Admittedly, I'm working with a relatively small sample, but it seems to be a useful model.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

lirulin said:


> Dear lord, how dull. I doubt anyone is that pathetic. Not long term. Plus, people? People all the time?


Good point... whenever he wants. To sit in a chair and have people entertain him and bring him stuff when he wants.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Isis said:


> Good point... whenever he wants. To sit in a chair and have people entertain him and bring him stuff when he wants.


And do, like, interesting things the rest of the time....?


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Isis said:


> Good point... whenever he wants. To sit in a chair and have people entertain him and bring him stuff when he wants.


Wow. That seriously sounds really fucking boring. Really, it does.:mellow:


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

lirulin said:


> And do, like, interesting things the rest of the time....?


LOL! Lirulin...I just fell out of my chair laughing!!

No--that's what many men *find *interesting. At least in a fantasy sense.

Didn't you catch that episode of Roseanne where the husband runs away to the boyfriend's house, and they have this huge TV set up and chairs with refrigerators in them so they don't have to get up?


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Midnight Runner said:


> Wow. That seriously sounds really fucking boring. Really, it does.:mellow:


Sadly, you are too young to marry...


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Isis said:


> LOL! Lirulin...I just fell out of my chair laughing!!
> 
> No--that's what many men *find *interesting. At least in a fantasy sense.
> 
> Didn't you catch that episode of Roseanne where the husband runs away to the boyfriend's house, and they have this huge TV set up and chairs with refrigerators in them so they don't have to get up?


In a fantasy sense maybe because our culture says so (fuck it). Few people I think are really that dull enough to last in such a scenario. Not to _really_ want it. I mean good lord.

And no, I've never seen Roseanne. Or most generic sitcoms really.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

lirulin said:


> In a fantasy sense maybe becauseour culture says so. Few people I think are really that dull enough to last in such a scenario. Not to _really_ want it. I mean good lord.
> 
> And no, I've never seen Roseanne. Or most generic sitcoms really.


Oh. OK...well think about the whole "king of this house" thing. The king sits in a chair with clowns and stuff entertaining him and people bring him messages and turkeys and concubines and other nice things. And he gets to make decrees and be in charge and boss around the knights and hold the remote control.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Isis said:


> Oh. OK...well think about the whole "king of this house" thing. The king sits in a chair with clowns and stuff entertaining him and people bring him messages and turkeys and concubines and other nice things. And he gets to make decrees and be in charge and boss around the knights and hold the remote control.


Bah,

I get not relinquishing the seat in front ot the tv during playoffs._ I_ do that, lord knows. And snacks are lovely. But it is a special occasion and it only goes on for...well a while, but it is not a lifetime. It would be too....blah...to not get off one's ass and do something in between times. People must get restless. They would only want that if most of the rest of the time they were worn out - so it would not really be wanting to do that all the time, it would just wanting to be spending free time doing that, given that work is so tiring. To actually genuinely want that for a life is probably not a real want, but reactionary. Because it would be dull to do consistently. Frikkin _dull._ And when they are tired, they probably would like to do other things, they just don't feel up to it so they settle.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

lirulin said:


> Bah,
> 
> I get not relinquishing the seat in front ot the tv during playoffs._ I_ do that, lord knows. And snacks are lovely. But it is a special occasion and it only goes on for...well a while, but it is not a lifetime. It would be too....blah...to not get off one's ass and do something in between times. People must get restless. They would only want that if most of the rest of the time they were worn out - so it would not really be wanting to do that all the time, it would just wanting to be spending free time doing that, given that work is so tiring. To actually genuinely want that for a life is probably not a real want, but reactionary. Because it would be dull to do consistently. Frikkin _dull._


Well, that's why it's a fantasy. 

So... let's see. The other part of the day, he could be out whooping the butts of the toughest knights and slaying up some dragons while making killer deals on Wall Street and winning the Nobel Prize for Testosterosity, while turning down offers to be the president because it doesn't pay enough.

Is that better?


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Isis said:


> Well, that's why it's a fantasy.
> 
> So... let's see. The other part of the day, he could be out whooping the butts of the toughest knights and slaying up some dragons while making killer deals on Wall Street and winning the Nobel Prize for Testosterosity, while turning down offers to be the president because it doesn't pay enough.
> 
> Is that better?


Much more variety, not enough books, and what's wrong with the poor dragons?

As fantasies go though, it seems better than sitting on a fucking couch, even if it relies on banal cliches. Fantasies are supposed to be interesting.

Also, if we must be stereotypical, add more sex.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

lirulin said:


> Much more variety, not enough books, and what's wrong with the poor dragons?
> 
> As fantasies go though, it seems better than sitting on a fucking couch, even if it relies on banal cliches. Fantasies are supposed to be interesting.
> 
> Also, if we must be stereotypical, add more sex.


So, what, the concubines and knight whooping isn't enough sex for you? I'm seeing a whole new side of you...


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Isis said:


> So, what, the concubines and knight whooping isn't enough sex for you? I'm seeing a whole new side of you...


:blushed::laughing:


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Isis said:


> and bring him stuff... Admittedly, I'm working with a relatively small sample, but it seems to be a useful model.



I don't agree with that. I believe that to be a huge assumption. I think every man and woman would feels differently on the subject. Just like "Every man wants a slut" is also proven to be bs. There are men who secretly want to wait on people hand and foot, it's what pleases them.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Meak said:


> I don't agree with that. I believe that to be a huge assumption. I think every man and woman would feels differently on the subject. Just like "Every man wants a slut" is also proven to be bs. There are men who secretly want to wait on people hand and foot, it's what pleases them.


I appreciate your logic, but that's why I left the phrasing vague. The chair could be a throne, at a desk in an office, etc, and the "things" could be any number of items from tests tubes to car keys to books...

You see?


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Meak said:


> I don't agree with that. I believe that to be a huge assumption. I think every man and woman would feels differently on the subject. Just like "Every man wants a slut" is also proven to be bs. There are men who secretly want to wait on people hand and foot, it's what pleases them.


If you replace the word "slut" with the phrase "attractive (to him) person gagging to have sex with him" probably most men want that, too.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Isis said:


> If you replace the word "slut" with the phrase "attractive (to him) person gagging to have sex with him" probably most men want that, too.


....who doesn't? :blushed::crazy:


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Isis said:


> I appreciate your logic, but that's why I left the phrasing vague. The chair could be a throne, at a desk in an office, etc, and the "things" could be any number of items from tests tubes to car keys to books...
> 
> You see?


You meant having a superiority complex, regardless.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

lirulin said:


> ....who doesn't? :blushed::crazy:


My boyfriend. Most, perhaps but not all.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Meak said:


> You meant having a superiority complex, regardless.


I don't get it, really... 

I don't think men feel superior (well, a few of them might). I think men feel burdened by social pressure to provide, actually, so they like to fantasize about being provided for. Is that what you're asking?


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Meak said:


> My boyfriend. Most, perhaps but not all.


Unless your boyfriend finds you attractive and wants you to be eager to have sex? It doesn't have to be a stranger, just a person he wants (I am assuming in this case it's you)

I think maybe I'm being too vague and general. Sorry if it's bothering you.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Isis said:


> Unless your boyfriend finds you attractive and wants you to be eager to have sex? It doesn't have to be a stranger, just a person he wants (I am assuming in this case it's you)
> 
> I think maybe I'm being too vague and general. Sorry if it's bothering you.



What I mean is, he doesn't care if I'm eager or not for sex because it isn't that important to him.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Meak said:


> What I mean is, he doesn't care if I'm eager or not for sex because it isn't that important to him.


My bad. Didn't get that.


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

lirulin said:


> Actually, I named my breasts "Baldrick's trousers," for their tendency to collect crumbs/popcorn/etc. when I try to eat.


I think this post made my day. I almost chocked.

Do they ever turn to you with a malicious grin and say "I have a cunning plan"? ;P


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Okay for me a man is: *:* a bipedal primate mammal (_**** sapiens_) that is anatomically related to the great apes but distinguished especially by notable development of the brain with a resultant capacity for articulate speech and abstract reasoning, is usually considered to form a variable number of freely interbreeding races, and is the sole living representative of the hominid family. Contains a Y chromosome and (typically, though there are some CRAZY cases), a penis. Unless you put the word "THE" in front of it, and then it becomes something that we should put down, while singing songs telling them to "Step off.":laughing:

In all seriousness though, I think the phrase "Be a man" is ridiculous. That's like saying "you there. Yes, you. Be a human. Go on. Do something." In our society, we say men have to have a certain image based on things like strength, dominace, etc., but how is that any different than fashion telling girls they have to be skinny as all get out in order to be beautiful? It's all a load of BS....


----------



## Abstract Essence (Apr 22, 2010)

Define: Be
Define: Man
Add: Whatever is missing from both implications
Execute


----------



## Packey (Jun 20, 2010)

Be strong and independent, stand up for yourself and those you care about. Give as good as you get if it comes to a fight but don't provoke somebody into one.


----------

